
US drops largest non-nuclear bomb in Afghanistan - r721
http://edition.cnn.com/2017/04/13/politics/afghanistan-isis-moab-bomb/
======
CarolineW
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14108915](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14108915)

